# Darlington vs Middlesbrough



## GamblingMaster (Aug 5, 2008)

I layed Middlesbrough at @1.55

Middle are just middle, nothing more. 

Bookie: Betfair


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Aug 5, 2008)

Good to see someone still cares about amateur football betting. 
Its profitable, but not a lot of bookies offer odds.


----------



## peleus (Jan 18, 2014)

How about this year, are odds different from this year? I can see very people interested on amateur football.


----------

